

MongoHQ (YC S11) changes name to Compose, launches Elasticsearch - mrkurt
http://blog.compose.io/mongohq-is-now-compose-and-launching-elasticsearch/

======
curmudgeon224
Hmm...Seems like you lose a lot of brand equity - but then what do I know.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I was also very surprised by the name and domain change.

That said, my old mongohq.com account works fine on compose.io, and offering
Elastic Search does make sense since it fits nicely with using mongoldb.

------
ecaron
Suspiciously close to when the former CEO left to be with his family...

------
nstott
I'm so very excited about this

